# Case Modding still alive... First Mod



## geoncic (Jun 20, 2003)

It's kind of ironic that I just felt like modding my case and all of a sudden I see it all over Tech TV and I signed up for this forum... Maybe I just am behind the times and didnt notice it all until recently. Well, I'm going to add 4 fans and two designs to my case as well as painting it. it will be my first mod and I hope it turns out like I plan. They are pretty complicated designs for my first time, but I say if you ever try to do something, do it all the way!! 

Here are the designs that my friend drew for me... it's a 'monkey bones' theme. I might paint are carve the words out as well:
















```

```


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

hey, geoncic, welcome to the forums. Glad to see you have enough courage to plunge in and beautify your case. Good luck and whatever questions you have, dont be afraid to ask


----------



## geoncic (Jun 20, 2003)

*Thanks a lot.*

The modding is going good. Check out the progress: http://geoncic.virtualave.net/pics/casemod I'm a little concerned about the painting since the case is one solid piece, but I'm going to AutoZone tomorrow after work to pick up the high-grit sandpaper and spraypaint to get started.


----------



## geoncic (Jun 20, 2003)

Ahhhhh!! The painting is complete!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice Job....................:winkgrin: 

Man you put some serious time into that project, You must be the Dremel expert by now.......................


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

Very nice, good job but i built the same thing from legos!


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

SPEEDO said:


> *Nice Job....................:winkgrin:
> *


eww


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

That first picture looks a little like Ghandi...


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

vmail said:


> *eww *


Eww to you too...............................:wave:


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

like the cut outs, but its red and yellow


----------



## james (Jul 25, 2003)

My Updated Rig: 
AMD Athlon XP 2700+ 
Epox 8RDA+ 
Inno3D GeForce4 128MB DDR MX 440 (w/ tv out) 
TWINMOS 512 PC2700 
Thermaltake Volcano 7+ HSF 
ATP 3 Altec Lansing & Genius SP-K16 
1 BENQ CDRW (40x12x48) (formerly Acer) 
Lite-on DVD Black
Vantec Nexus Fan Controller
Vantec ROunded IDE Cable
1 80GB Seagate Barracuda IV 
1 40GB Seagate 
17' AOC Spectrum 7E 
Conexant Internal Modem 
Chieftec Dragon Case (modified)
2 Blue cold cathode light (12 inch long) 
5 Fans (with smart case fan 2) 
1 UMAX webcam,digicam,camera 
1 Canon N640P Scanner 
1 HP 3325 printer 
1 Epson C40SX printer 
300W PSU 
KB&Mouse


----------

